# what is farmers cheese?



## darbyfamily (Mar 24, 2008)

is it the same as fromage blanc? or chevre?

We're milking a Nigerian Dwarf goat, and only getting about two cups a day right now...LOL... seems pitiful after milking the cow, but anyway, the hubster keeps asking about how much I'll need to make farmers cheese, and he wants me to make some as soon as we have enough.

so... what IS farmers cheese, and how much milk do I need to accumulate to make it? and should I freeze the milk every couple of days to keep it from going bad before I get enough to make cheese?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Well, it is hard to say. Some people refer to soft cheese like Formage Blanc/Chevre as farmers cheese, some are referring to cottage cheese and still others mean a sliceable/meltable fresh pressed cheese like Queso Fresco.

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

here is one recipe
and yes freeze your milk till you get enough

Home Made Farmer's Cheese 
Submitted by: MLYIN
Rated: 4 out of 5 by 9 members Prep Time: 5 Minutes
Cook Time: 20 Minutes Ready In: 25 Minutes
Yields: 16 servings 

"My Polish friend's mother gave me this recipe years ago. She has been making this cheese forever in her house and also ate it while growing up in Poland. This is an easy home made farmer's cheese. It doesn't age well, so be sure you eat it within a week after it's made - well, if you can let it last that long. If you bake with it, it melts very beautifully. It makes a perfect soft cheese for snacking."
INGREDIENTS:
1 gallon whole milk
1 pinch salt 1 large lemon, juiced 

DIRECTIONS:
1. Pour the milk into a large pot, and stir in a pinch of salt. Bring to a boil over medium heat, stirring occasionally to prevent the milk from scorching on the bottom of the pot. 
2. When the milk begins to boil (small bubbles will first appear at the edges), turn off the heat. Stir lemon juice into the milk, and the milk will curdle. You may need to wait 5 or 10 minutes. 

3. Line a sieve or colander with a cheesecloth, and pour the milk through the cloth to catch the curds. What is left in the cheesecloth is the Farmer's Cheese. The liquid is the whey. Some people keep the whey and drink it, but I throw it away. Gather the cloth around the cheese, and squeeze out as much of the whey as you can. Wrap in plastic, or place in an airtight container. Store in the refrigerator.


----------



## goatsareus (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks for posting this recipe. I am always interested in the slight variations on this type of cheese. And I currently have 5 gallons of milk in the frig..


----------

